# Happy Thanksgiving to The Voices of Reason This Past Year...



## sczinger (Jun 7, 2018)

I realize that this is an international forum and not all of you celebrate the US Thanksgiving holiday but I just want to say that in addition to my family and friends I sincerely want to give "Thanks" to all the people that lived and survived the journey before me. Thank you for your kind supportive words. You speak from experience and from the heart. TAM has certainly been a big part of my personal healing process. I hope that once I have completely become whole again I can impart the same wisdom, love and even a little bit of humor to those JFO's. God bless all of you.


----------



## Chuck71 (Nov 5, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to you from the voice of Burgess Meredith! 

"One more round kid....cause Mickey loves ya"


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Thanksgiving wishes and my love to all!*


----------

